# FREE Grand Prix Race And Free Pizza At Halo Hobbies



## oltimerracer (Aug 20, 2005)

Haven't heard much on the Halo Hobbies Grand Prix Race on the 23rd!!! We got together 30 of us from the UP of michigan and heading down to Josh's place for the free racing, free pizza grnd prix - can't wait!!! Too bad rcscrewz cancelled the ROAR Race - But thanks josh for the FREE Grand Prix Race!!!!


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Nothing has changed. Come on down. It should be a good time, at least entertaining. BTW. It is still $20 for the weekend (4 days)


----------



## oltimerracer (Aug 20, 2005)

Josh Origianl Post said free - whats with the 20 dollars?


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

> Halo Hobbies will be hosting IIC Warm-Up Event on August 25th-28th - $20.00 for 4 days of practice and racing.
> 
> Due to the fact that RC Screws knew about our IIC Warm-Up and decided to host a "Texas Hold'em" event on the same day as us (after I dropped fliers for the event off at Screw's track) we will be kind enough to return the favor.
> 
> SAME WEEKEND AS THE REGIONALS: Halo Hobbies Grand Prix $20.00 Entry, same schedule as the IIC event with complimentary pizza & pop for everyone in attendance (Sat evening).


 
I think this is his orginal post, if he posted somewhere that the racing is free, let me know. I bet he messed up. I did mess up the 4 days. If this creates any problems, sorry....


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

The Regionals are dead, so let's make this a CRL race on Saturday, 10/22. Just waiting for final confirmation from Josh.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

From Josh's post on page 28 of the halo thread. The post is non-edited, so it never was free.

_"We have the IIC race August 25-28th and we also are having a Halo Hobbies Grand Prix the same weekend as the Regionals. Same schedule as the IIC event, only $20.00 entry fee for 4 days of track time with a complimentary pizza and pop combo that we'll pass out to everyone in attendance on Saturday afternoon!!!"_

Squishie is correct in his post.

Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

oltimerracer said:


> Haven't heard much on the Halo Hobbies Grand Prix Race on the 23rd!!! We got together 30 of us from the UP of michigan and heading down to Josh's place for the free racing, free pizza grnd prix - can't wait!!! Too bad rcscrewz cancelled the ROAR Race - But thanks josh for the FREE Grand Prix Race!!!!


.....


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

CRL race , Free Pizza , AND door prizes , it can't get any better !!!


----------



## oltimerracer (Aug 20, 2005)

My mistake - there are now 45 of us coming - Told everyone - make way for the UP Gang - We have 45 touring drivers and 20 of us bringing our 1/12 scale


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

No big deal. Glad to hear people are comming down. Now all we have to do is find Josh.:devil: I think this is kind of like Where's Waldo?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

McNish - do you have keys to the race track? Well then, what do we really need Josh for anyway? He'll just smoke all of us in touring mod. Might be a better points day for me if he's busy doing something else. :lol:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Keith - what classes are you racing this year? Sounds like mod touring?

---

Man, sounds like Josh is gonna need to make room for people to set up cots to sleep on.  I can only make the CRL race on Saturday, tho.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I'm actually thinking of only running 1/12th stock and 1/12th 19 turn. There are a few racers out there who are trying to talk me into racing 1/12th mod. I won't get to race much between CRLs, so I don't think I'll be practiced up enough to keep up with 1/12th mod. I want to do touring cars pretty badly this year, but the money I'd spend on buying all that equipment would equal most of the cost of my Honda SCCA car engine rebuild. I NEED MORE HORSEPOWER!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yep, your CRL races are probably all I'll be doing this year, too. You should feel honored. 

Yeah, I'll just be racing 1/12th stock and 1/12th 19-turn. I'd race 1/12th mod if I had a brushless system.

I also woud like to race TC, but I would need to buy a new car. My 5 year old TC3 is _beat_ and has been retired. I got that thing sometime when the JCC races were still running. So, with the amt of racing I'm going to be doing, I can't justify buying a new car since it will be obsolete in a few months anyways. I know I'll be all jealous when those TC's are racing, however.

It is going to be nice not to have to haul around so much pit crap.

-Rich


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

HEYYYYY ............. whats wrong with a 5 yr old tub TC 3 ? 
stock 1/12th for me , maybe stock TC too . CRL only , no cleveland


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Rich:

Hi,

Bring that puppy, we'll get in shape for ya. (hey you might even beat Bob!!!!!). see you at athe CRL race!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

that sux bob..... see you in Toledo....





rcsilly said:


> HEYYYYY ............. whats wrong with a 5 yr old tub TC 3 ?
> stock 1/12th for me , maybe stock TC too . CRL only , no cleveland


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Haha. Nah, I appreciate the offer but no TC for me this season. Gonna just relax and do 1/12th and bother those who are pitting around me.

No Cleveland for me this year, either.

-Rich




DaWrench said:


> Rich:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Bring that puppy, we'll get in shape for ya. (hey you might even beat Bob!!!!!). see you at athe CRL race!!!!!!!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Rich - I wouldn't count on 1/12th scale being too relaxing for you with me in the class. You and I are both way too competitive to just relax. Add in Ron Ferguson and Greg Anthony and we've got a battle. Besides, how can you stand to have your name listed here, below Greg's.

2004 Carpet Racing League
*1/12th Stock*
1 Ron Ferguson 301
2 Greg Anthony 295
3 Rich Chang 295 
4 Lee Harpe 293 
5 Fred Baumgartner 291 
6 Keith Hamilton 288 
7 Bob Cates 283
8 Tim Stamper 272 
9 Tracey Fogelson 268
10 Brad Baker 265


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

My money is on Fred B or Aaron (if he makes the races) to win the series this year. They were ballistic last year. 

Remember, everyone else has gotten faster and I've gotten slower and I'm too lazy to work on my stuff now. So, there will be a lot of names above me.  But, I do have a cool, new pit bag and charger on the way, so that makes it all okay for me. :-D

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Wasn't that 2003? 

And, I think I missed 2 races or something? I know I missed the last race b/c Debbie had her car accident that day.

-Rich




Motor City Hamilton said:


> 2004 Carpet Racing League
> *1/12th Stock*
> 1 Ron Ferguson 301
> 2 Greg Anthony 295
> ...


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Keith will have to get used to being a lapper.... Do you remember what happened last time we raced together what happened Keith?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Keith will have to get used to being a lapper.... Do you remember what happened last time we raced together what happened Keith?


Um... you cheated and ran a stock arm in a mod can?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

no... you got lapped not once, but twice!


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

I thought he was in the "B" .......................


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

rcsilly said:


> I thought he was in the "B" .......................


So was Greg...hahahahaha


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

:jest: not true, but really, really funny!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

no, that was Toledo where Keithie was in the B, he was so mad he even stepped on my car after David L. kong-fu drop kicked it at the start.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

" B " is for BOB ........ lol see you guys in a few weeks , its gonna be fun .


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

So which 12th scale do I buy? I'm seriously thinking of racing 12th and NO TC this winter. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

AE L4, Speedmerchant Rev.4, CRC, CEFX 1/12... They're all good. 

I'm running an L4 in 19-turn/mod, and a Rev.3 in stock.

-Rich


----------

